# USB - Anschlüsse schalten PC aus



## AAGA (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Habe ein Problem bezüglich USB: Gerne möchte ich alle Daten sichern auf einer externen Festplatte oder einem USB Stick, aber es geschieht immer dasselbe. Sobald ich das Gerät an den USB - Anschluss mache, schaltet der Computer automatisch aus..innert Kürze, und ohne Vorwarnung. Und dann muss ich die Kiste vom Strom nehmen, denn anders lässt er sich nicht mehr einschalten. Dasselbe geschieht, wenn ich die Festplatte bereits vor dem Start dranhänge, dann hängt er sich auf sobald ich was darauf kopieren möchte. Jetzt meine Frage: Woran kann das liegen und wie kriege ich die Daten so sicher und rasch wie möglich weg von dieser Kiste?

Vielen Dank für rasche Antworten!
Aaga


----------



## Ferum (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich würde sagen entweder hat dein PC nicht genug Leistung um die Festplatte per USB zu versorgen oder vielleicht hat das USB-Kabel einen Kurzschluß o.ä..
Wenn es geht teste die Platte an einem anderen PC.

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## AAGA (2. Februar 2009)

Die externe Festplatte, wie auch alle USB - Sticks, welche ich bisher ausprobiert habe, funktionieren sonst einwandfrei. Wie bringe ich die Daten von dem Rechner nun auf das externe Laufwerk? Wenn ich CD's brenne dann bin ich in einem Jahr noch dran... es ist seltsam, denn die Maus funktioniert einwandfrei auch per USB - Kabel, aber wenn ich den PC-Anschluss der Maus nehme für die externe Festplatte dann hat auch dieser Anschluss ein Problem...


----------



## Ferum (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also es könnte wie gesagt auch zu wenig Leistung von deinem Netzteil sein.  Ne Maus verbraucht weniger als ne Festplatte. 
Ansonsten vielleicht Treiberprobleme? Dabei würde er aber wohl nicht so einfach runter fahren.

Hast vielleicht nen zweiten PC oder Notebook und dann die Daten per Netzwerk übertragen?

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## AAGA (2. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort - genau so was denke ich könnte die Ursache sein. Doch: Das Netzteil des externen Laufwerks meinst Du? oder dasjenige des PC's? Wie wärs wenn ich den PC anstatt auf der überfüllten Steckleiste alleine direkt an der Steckdose ankupple? Meint ihr dann könnte man das ganze Problem lösen?...


----------



## Ferum (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich würde sagen, wenn dann das Netzteil des PC's. Ich hatte so ein Problem früher mal mit nem Brenner, aber der war intern.
Bleiben die LED's der externen Platte denn an?
Andere Steckdosenleiste bringt nichts, außer wenn das Kabel langsam flüssig wird. 

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## AAGA (2. Februar 2009)

Die externe Festplatte läuft normal weiter, nur der PC stellt ab. Aber eben: das geschieht ja bereits beim USB Stick, und ich würd mal sagen, ein USB Stick hat doch keinen grösseren Stromverbrauch wie die Maus ..


----------



## Ferum (2. Februar 2009)

Hmm, hört sich sehr komisch an. 
Ich glaube aber auch nicht wirklich an Treiberprobleme. 
Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch irgendein Hardware-Problem mit dem USB-Controller oder so ein.
Aber das ist nur noch totales raten.

Mehr weiß ich so leider auch nicht.
Sonst versuch es doch per Netzwerk wenn es dir möglich ist.

Gruß,
Ferum


----------



## Johannes7146 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich würde auch eher auf Treiber Probleme tippen, da ein Usb-Stick nicht wirklich viel Strom schluckt, sodass das ganze System zusammenbricht, dann hätte es vorher auch schon Probleme geben müssen.

Hilfreich wären Angaben zum Betriebssystem, und zu deinem Board(gehe mal davon aus, dass die Usb-Anschlüsse onboard sind und nicht per Steckkarte nachgerüstet)

Ich weiß nicht, wie gut du dich sonst auskennst, wenn du alle Angaben von deinem Board-Hersteller hast, kannst du auf dessen Homepage mal nach den Treiber für das Board / den Chipsatz suchen und sie installieren.


----------

